
Gos: Armed Golang - 475783185
https://github.com/storyicon/gos
======
gus_massa
Comets of the author in the duplicate submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19969644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19969644)

> _gos is compatible with all go commands and has go mod /get equipped with
> smart `GOPROXY`, it automatically distinguishes between private and public
> repositories and uses `GOPROXY` to download your lost package when
> appropriate._

